
Unmutual friend: How Charles Dickens tried to place his wife in an asylum - okfine
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/charles-catherine-dickens-asylum/
======
neaden
Knowing all the allegations that surface against people these days, it's
pretty chilling to think about all the stuff like this that was just swept
under the rug or condoned for centuries.

~~~
foobarian
From talking with various in-laws who grew up in middle-upper class East coast
families, there was some very sketchy stuff happening before the 60s,
especially to women. Things like lobotomies or institutionalizations, just to
get an undesirable person out of the way.

~~~
henryw
This reminds me of Zack Snyder's Sucker Punch.

~~~
yesenadam
Care to tell us why/how?

~~~
scarejunba
It's a movie about an abused girl who is casually institutionalized and abused
and finally lobotomized.

She escapes into a fantasy where she and her friends go on adventures.

~~~
yesenadam
Aha, yeah, I read a bit about that a while ago. Is that a spoiler?!

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978764/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978764/)

------
HaoZeke
I have to wonder though... Someone taking twice daily injections of morphine
because of a little domestic neglect is not.. Well not all there.

Certainly it's not enough to be put into those horrible lunatic asylums but to
be fair, people thought they worked. It would be roughly the equivalent of
putting someone in therapy today I believe.

